

New CSS Techniques For Your Next Web Design - cwan
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/07/20/50-new-css-techniques-for-your-next-web-design/

======
mtpark
This is exactly what I needed at the right time.

In particular, I've only recently realized that working in blocks makes the
design process go much more smoothly.

~~~
erlanger
What does "working in blocks" mean?

------
ars
Not new (as claimed by title, and therefor flagging), but it is a useful
collection of docs for people learning advanced CSS, so upmoding.

~~~
rwolf
If I haven't seen it before, it's new to me.

~~~
ars
Sure, so I have no problem having it posted.

But don't call it new just because it's new to someone - _everything_ is new
to someone. Call it new only if it's new to just about _everyone_.

